# What's everybody working on?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

With the fantastic weather, I haven't been turning, however, been busy. A few weeks ago, I pulled out all my tools and rearranged them for permanant setup including my Table Saw which is now set up for use instead of having to alwasys pull it out and put back for use. It had become a place to stick stuff on and was full of stuff that it wasn't fun using any tools other than the lathe. 

Although not turning recently, I had been needing to build some stuff, so I finished up with a new porch swing and finishing up on a small dog kennel for my wifes new baby (tecup yorkie) that we got a few weeks ago. I stained yesterday and starting to finish with poly today. The swing was made of treated pine, and with wet wood, it is finished and drying out before I put some paint on it. Photos comming soon.

Surely others here are workikng on somehting? Post up your projects... Hopefully Bobby is getting his shop back restored.

Now that I am finishing up my honey do's, I hope to turn another project soon. My wife wants a super sized project but I need a larger boring bar for anything larger than I have done recently. Probably will get me one in the future, however, I am saving all my funds for an upcomming trip to Maui in March with the wifey. With all the traveling I did this year, I owe here a nice vacation trip together.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I just put in a box and switch for a new light in the study. I then hung three new lights in the front part of the house. Not exactly wood working, but I did drill a hole in a 2x4.

I have also been cleaning up the garage and cutting up the portion of my wood pile that will fit through my measely band saw. I either need a bigger band saw or a chain saw to get throught the rest of the pile. It's frustrating! I cut into the edge of a nice oak burl, but the good part wont pass through so it is just sitting there with all those eyes staring at me. Kinda like the money you could save by switching to gecko, haha.

I did turn a few stoppers and pens 2-3 weeks ago, but never took any pictures. Like so many other projects, I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, this "hobby" has become full time. I have s4customwood.com up and am doing arts and craft shows and festivals now in between custom orders. Most of November I'll be doing a kitchen tear out and remodel. I've been meaning to post up some pics for a while. I'll get to it soon. Not as much time to play on the computer now that I'm working for myself. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Still working on the shop. I should be able to turn on a light sometime this week. I have appointments every day this week, except yesterday, in Houston. So not much getting done.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like everybody's pretty busy . To tell the truth, I really been slacking off on the sticks. Just got a little burnt out trying to keep the girls stocked up with acrylics. They were selling them faster than I could make them and the fun was going out of it. Been just concentrating on the Biggies for a few weeks now..

All this 'cleaning up the shop' talk has almost inspired me to try and make some kind of order out of my little world..

Steve...is that a typo on a website you've put up?.. I'd luv to see what you are up to if you have a site online.. Glad you are going it full time...you are about the best I ever seen on big furniture,etc.. At least ya get to do sumthin ya luv for a living now.

With this nice weather..mebbe we ought to have a 'shop-warming' down at Bobby's place when he gets up and running again (if I can figger some way to avoid that dang ferry....(I don't do 'LINES' very well no more)...LMBO

Better get to work, Amigos...won't be too long till everybody is baitching about how COLD it is in the shops..instead for cussing about the heat...

Good luck to all....OF


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

with this cool weather, I feel I might be able to sneak in some painting with the windows open LOL the women are not happy to come home to paint fumes


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been working at trying to find time to get to the shop. This job is taking up all of my free time. We have an engineer for a president now and he's killing us with reports and projects. Deer season is coming up so I've had to spend some time getting ready for that. I've got a stack of blanks glued up ready to turn but can't find time to slap them on the lathe. Hopefully I'll get to them soon.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Been laying low for a while. Do need to make a bench for the new duck blind, but other than that I just need about 5 days at the wheel to catch up on stuff I need to get done. Lots of small stuff.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*More stock than I can say grace over.*

I have been doing more collecting of turning stock, than actual turning of stock. Sent a mess of wood off to be professionaly stabilized and got most of it back yesterday. Spalted IKE Hackberry and Ash, and some spalted Pecan Jim gave me 2 years ago ? Got a large order of Dymalux as well.
I have quite a bit of both. Here is some stabilized wood I'm offering to sell to other call makers on another site. If anyone is interested in some of this or some dymalux, let me know. Some of it has already been sold. 
The pics of the round blank are all of the same blank.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Since this is kind of a 'et.cetera' thread..I got a little problem I could use some advice on..

Yep..me and the bandsaw again.. Hung up a piece of antler in it and skrewed up the little spacer in the table..replace that and when I turn it on it sounds like the wrath of God for about 2 seconds..but then quiets down and does it's job. Thought mebbe I had snagged the blade on the antler and happened to have a couple of replacement blades on hand biggrin so I put a new blade on and gave that a shot.. Same problem..noisy and sounds like grinding for a couple of seconds then works great. Think I may have a 'tension' problem but got that tightened up pretty good (I think). Anybody got any suggestions ?..Blade seems to turn pretty freely when machine is off.. Dunno what to look for as far as proper tensioning...

All suggestions appreciated....:headknock

edit..Dang, Richard ..you snuck a post in on me.. That is some BEAUTIFUL wood.. Never thought about having any professionally stabilized.. If I wasn't up to my *** in alligators on wood right now, I'd be your first customer...LOL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I have been busy getting ready for my first craft show this weekend. In the last 3 weeks I have built 4 fishing rod rack, 6 wine bottle racks, 2 quilt racks and turned some bottle topper. (I have a lot of pens turned already). I have also made some pepper corers out of deer horn and some steak flippers with deer horn handles.
I think my wife is about ready to divorce me. She told me I don't spend enough time with her.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am in school right now as an apprentice Electrician so I will be busy. My weekends will be consumed from now on with Christmas projects. I have an order at work for 10 Pens for Christmas Presents. I also had a request for 4 more Deer Antler pens with Deer antler rests. There is some Elk Horn in my Garage that is waiting to be turned. That should be a challenge. I have an order of Pens from PSI that shoud be arriving in the next day or two. It is the busy time of year.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> I have been busy getting ready for my first craft show this weekend. In the last 3 weeks I have built 4 fishing rod rack, 6 wine bottle racks, 2 quilt racks and turned some bottle topper. (I have a lot of pens turned already). I have also made some pepper corers out of deer horn and some steak flippers with deer horn handles.
> I think my wife is about ready to divorce me. She told me I don't spend enough time with her.


My God, Bone...you been busier than a 'one-armed knife maker' I know.

Where and when is the Craft Show.. might do a little potlicking...lol

AND..Re: 'Wife'...don't sweat that.. She's happier than a clam knowing you're out in the shop and not hanging out in the "Lake Jackson Men's Club"...if such exists in the boonies...:rotfl: (as Bobby would say.."Don't ask me how I know this"...lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

CRUD !

I did not mean to hi-jack this thread! 


Bill, post#9 was meant to be a new thread, not a reply to this one, SORRY.

Can you delete it/move it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> CRUD !
> 
> I did not mean to hi-jack this thread!
> 
> ...


Just start a new one, I can not move a single post


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like everyone has been busy doing something or another. We've been spending *A LOT* of time over at Smith Point chasing fish and eating fresh crabs, shrimp and oysters. I did get a nice chunk of pecan on the lathe a few weeks ago. Dang-dist thing.....I could never get a good cut going at all on that wood. I tried a couple of different tools...same thing, it just wasn't cutting right. I was about to shut the whole thing down and then I realized I had the lathe running in reverse! lol
I guess I need to start spending some time more making chips! I am working on some 'whirlee-jigs' and finished up a screen door for a friend. 'Tis the time to make some sawdust. gb
'T'....did you get your bandsaw to quiet down??? Let me know...gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No, Jim.. I tightened it up to a point where it was scaring me so I backed it off a little and just got used to the initial ROAR...:smile: Does a great job of cutting, though..lol

After I messed the saw up, I decided to sharpen the gouges. BAD idea.. My fav gouge is ground down so short now that I'm losing angle on the blade.. Wasn't paying attention and backed off the grinder just a teeenney bit too far.. Sucker grabbed that gouge and slung the sucker at me.. In flight I got a pretty good whack on right paw..but looks like it's just a bruise and not a broke finger... Dang...I REALLY shouldn't be allowed around moving machinery....:rotfl:

See on your post you wuz enjoying fresh shrimp.. Did ya finally get up the nerve to go 'shrimping' again...or give HEB the bidness..?:tongue:


(everybody be real quiet so Mont don't see this thread.. Talk about a "Hijack Special"....):rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i was on vacation today and i now have a concrete slab for the new House poured!!! :bounce::bounce:

Big Tom, Came over and took some lessons on the lathe today and turned out a couple of really nice Sprig Whistles, I made one and I gave it to Reel Bender for a small project at the school..

Tortuga, when I have days like that I just go sit outside and watch the world go round!! My ole man used to tell me it is time to sit back and smoke a cigarette and think about it! I havent smoked in three years the end of this month so I just sit now... LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey gb, what kind of screen door? Plain or fancy? Post up with pics. Bout time you made yourself known here again. 

Dang Tort, time to quit for the day when all that happens and try again another day. 

I am on two weeks of vacation but we go to Bush Intercontinental to pick up some friends from Ohio Wednesday evening and they will stay at the homestead until Sunday and then I hope to do some more chores and hope to get a little fishing in also next week. My buddy is tearing up the Redfish this past week and I need to get a fix on some of them while I am off for a little while.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....screen door from 5/4 Cypress. Probably the first and last screen door for me, lol. 22 dowel joints and some major head scratching for the rabbet joints kept me busy for a few days. I sprayed three coats of sanding sealer and four coats of SparVarnish and then installed the screens. I'll shoot some pictures of it once it gets istalled.
Tort...Capt' Jimmy is going to use that sport net as his 'Try Net' on the shrimpboat. I'll keep you posted. We pulled in a bunch of big blue crabs last weekend. Good stuff!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> My God, Bone...you been busier than a 'one-armed knife maker' I know.
> 
> *Where and when is the Craft Show.. might do a little potlicking...lol*
> 
> AND..Re: 'Wife'...don't sweat that.. She's happier than a clam knowing you're out in the shop and not hanging out in the "Lake Jackson Men's Club"...if such exists in the boonies...:rotfl: (as Bobby would say.."Don't ask me how I know this"...lol


Lake Jackson Civic Center on the 25th from 11:00am - 4:00 pm.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just got home from the VA and the other tree fell while I was gone. I am going to be way overloaded on hackaberry.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Slip you and Galvbay may be interested in some of this tree. It has some what looks like spalted limbs that were dead but had never hit the ground. They are about 12 to 15 inches in radius. I think thats right (across them). Looks like from what I can see without cutting they have some nice black streaks in them. I will try to take a picture of them.

Believe me I have plenty. Both of my large trees have fell. I only have one left and I don't have a lot of hope for it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Starting to make the Christmas ornaments for the family now.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I busy turning bowls have 2 with polly drying, another planned for in the morning. One thing about being single no one *****es when I bring my " stuff" into the house to dry and I don;t notice the smell ! Pictures soon. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby..to replace your 'forest' ya might give a few Chinese Tallow trees a shot. Back in the day we always started with them cuz they growed about six to eight feet up every year.. Instant shade..so to speak. They were also referred to as 'trash trees' cuz they shed a BUNCH of BIG leaves all the time.. Might be interesting to see if those suckers could survive that salt air down there...although it really took an axe to kill one of them...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Tallow is also very nice turning wood ! Careful though some folks are really allergic to them when turning.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Really??? I kinda wondered about turning some Tallow but figured it was no good. Just figured it had no good wood value at all. Even burning it is regretfull with the smell.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I turned a piece when I first started turning. Wish I had kept some. You knw it's either " fire wood or turning wood".LL


----------

